# IBS..and any food but bread!?



## Ashley P (Jul 7, 2010)

Ugh..You have no idea how frustrating this is. When I was first diagnosed with IBS (after having multiple tests and procedures done, including tests for allergies and whatnot) I followed a strict diet, and got disgustingly thin.. I was 102 pounds for a 17 year old 5'4" girl. I'm afraid to go back to that because of the affects, but it helped with my IBS. I can't eat anything greasy, spicy, milk products, fruits, and vegetables. What does that leave me with!?Has anybody found any foods that their body can handle well with?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How about rice, lean chicken, lean fish, low fructose veggies like steamed spinach, citrus fruits or berries may work when other fruits will not.


----------

